

Ask HN: Need a sleeve for your Kindle 3? Buy one from my mom for $12. - wavewash

I bought my mom a kindle 3 for Christmas. She loved it so much that she made a little sleeve for it to keep it safe and warm. When we went to meet family and friends for Christmas festivities everyone commented on my mom's kindle sleeve about how great it was and inquired where they could get one too. I asked my mom if she would be interested in selling them online. She was very excited to have her own online business so I built her a quick site. I thought HN would be the nicest place to debut my mother's new entrepreneurial venture.<p>http://www.rubypouch.com<p>Thanks HN for being such a wonderful part of my life this year. The hackery/entrepnuery boost you guys give me is something I enjoy so much.
======
iworkforthem
Not sure if you can correct the following in WordPress.

Whenever I click on the image of the pouch, the title shows "KONICA MINOLTA
DIGITAL CAMERA", I am guessing it's the brand of your camera. :P

Thought it would be good to correct it, give it a more descriptive title if
possible.

~~~
wavewash
Aha! Thanks for pointing that out. I can definitely fix that.

------
maushu
I couldn't help but notice that you said that it will keep the kindle "safe
and warm". Maybe it's just a misconception from my part but doesn't anything
electronic prefer the cold?

~~~
wavewash
From what little I understand about electronics, I do believe you are right. I
think most electronics do prefer the cold. That is my mother's wording on the
site. I'll ask her if she would like to change the "warm" to "snug" or "cozy".

------
frou_dh
Good luck. The official Amazon cases (with or without light) are definitely
overpriced, at least in the UK.

~~~
wavewash
That's the reason my mother decided to make and sell them. She thought others
will be getting kindles as gifts from loved ones and would want to keep them
protected without having to spend a lot. In fact she wanted to make the price
lower but after seeing the time she put into them I told her that she should
price them such that she's properly compensated for her efforts.

I don't have a kindle but I wanted a little pouch for my palm pre and offered
to pay her so that I could be her first customer but she wouldn't take my
money _smiles_. I'm sure she could make a business making little bags for the
various gadgets we have. I was thinking I'd make a page where individuals
could make custom size requests for little bags for their gadgets.

Thank you for the comment.

------
cheae
Having buy button in every page might give the idea its for sale to a random
visitor.

~~~
wavewash
I can place the buy button all over but felt that placing it at the bottom of
the front page was sufficient. There isn't much on the front page other then
the gallery and a paragraph of text.

Would you suggest having it on other places?

~~~
wavewash
Taking your suggestion. I placed it in the sidebar and I'm looking for other
places to place the buy button that makes sense.

Thank you!

------
fezzl
The last thing I want for any electronic item I have is for it to be warmer.

~~~
wavewash
Point taken. The "warm" is more towards how when you care for someone you want
to keep them safe and warm. It's not meant to invoke ventilation blocking
imagery.

